# Buff and polish?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello, i was just wondering if there was an easy way to buff and polish your board to remove scratches.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

try using car products? polishing wax and then wax?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if its wood or bamboo core or topsheet use wood products, e.g., sandpaper, murphy's oil soap and varnish


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

*YYYYEeeeeeaaaaaaaa*

You could just leave it, unless its too deep. little scraps I dont even worry about just the deep gashes that stupid rocks like to make when you go to certain parks and play (not snow parks) *recreation parks Ie handrails and what not.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

I use car wax to polish the top of my board, it works too, it makes it shinier at least lol. But light surface scratches are inevitable after being at the mountain all day, from people running it over or waiting in line or on the lift, sucks but what can ya do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

JerseyTA said:


> I use car wax to polish the top of my board, it works too, it makes it shinier at least lol. But light surface scratches are inevitable after being at the mountain all day, from people running it over or waiting in line or on the lift, sucks but what can ya do.



Turn around and look..Ha Ha thats about it. Then you hear the "my bad" lmao! Happens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Thx, ill give it a shot with the car wax


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Ummm, why? want to make it look like you never ride? boards get scratched, it happens, it builds charecter, and you can tell storries about them like scars...


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Being a car-nut, I have a lot of detailing products for my car. I recently used Autoglym Super Resin Polish. Brings the shine right back, and helps the snow slide right off the board, as opposed to getting caked on like it usually does.

Nothing wrong with keeping a board nice and shiny. For deeper scratches, a compound like 3M Ultrafina applied with a rotary polisher (for those of you who have one) will get those expensive boards looking good as new :thumbsup:


----------

